# Got-Cha Perch Rig



## Moldman (Nov 29, 2009)

I have heard about the Got-Cha perch rig and would like to see it. Can someone please post a picture of this rig, Thanks


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Try this one....


----------

